# Fire/Heat management-  20 inch diameter Offset



## Geos7812 (Feb 4, 2019)

hello forum!  This is my first post;  I’ve been hanging out for awhile.  I have a 20 inch diameter, 3 ft long, 1/4 inch steel offset smoker and I struggled with it this weekend.  Here are my issues that I need help with:

1) I take the temp with two digital probes.  One at about 18 inches from the fire box and one all about 30 inches from the firebox.  My temp is about 80-100 degrees different.  I have a baffle plate that runs from the firebox just past half way on the smoker.  Do you think that is the cause?

2) I used Oak splits this weekend and I got some bitter smoke taste, evidence of a dirty fire.  I couldn’t seem to keep my fire hot enough to keep it clean.  I never had a hard time with fruit wood, but oak seems to be a different beast.  What advice can you share?  


Thanks for the help.

Geoff


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 8, 2019)

Geos7812 said:


> hello forum!  This is my first post;  I’ve been hanging out for awhile.  I have a 20 inch diameter, 3 ft long, 1/4 inch steel offset smoker and I struggled with it this weekend.  Here are my issues that I need help with:
> 
> 1) I take the temp with two digital probes.  One at about 18 inches from the fire box and one all about 30 inches from the firebox.  My temp is about 80-100 degrees different.  I have a baffle plate that runs from the firebox just past half way on the smoker.  Do you think that is the cause?
> 
> ...



#1 cant help with
#2 my apple wood just seasons drier than my hickory and oak in the same amount of time. That's my experience. I bet if you checked with moisture meter you would see a difference.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 8, 2019)

I cant help with the temp difference, I can say on my reverse flow smoker, 24x60x 1/4 there is a difference in temp at grate level with the firebox side being hotter.  seems like it would normal as the firebox is where the heat starts and as heat travels away from the source it cools down.  someone suggested to try and keep the coals close to the far end of the firebox away from the opening to the pit.  also I was advised to put 3 sheets of aluminum foil on my welded metal plate above where it exits the firebox inside the cook chamber under the grate.  never tried it but was told it helps to balance the heat at that spot.  I also try to let the smoker temp heat up for an hour or so before cooking, temps seem to balance out better when the smoker is fully heated. you should be trying to keep a good coal bed and adding a piece of wood or two to maintain that.  cooking with clear smoke is a good thing and will still give the meat smoke flavor.  

I cut and use a lot of oak.  it takes a long time to season.  Try pre heating your splits on your firebox if you can so they are ready to burn when you put them in. it cuts down on the dirty smoke.  don't leave it there too long or it will catch fire.  you can also try using smaller splits of firewood, oak burns hotter then fruit wood.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2019)

Tuning plates may help.....  adjust the gaps to move heat where it's needed or not needed....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2019)

Having upper and lower air inlets to the FireBox can help a lot...


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 10, 2019)

Geos7812 said:


> hello forum!  This is my first post;  I’ve been hanging out for awhile.  I have a 20 inch diameter, 3 ft long, 1/4 inch steel offset smoker and I struggled with it this weekend.  Here are my issues that I need help with:
> 
> 1) I take the temp with two digital probes.  One at about 18 inches from the fire box and one all about 30 inches from the firebox.  My temp is about 80-100 degrees different.  I have a baffle plate that runs from the firebox just past half way on the smoker.  Do you think that is the cause?
> 
> ...



I moved my baffle/tuning plate 4 inches from the firebox and I have. 10-20 degree difference now.  That is acceptable to me.


----------

